
Lunar volcanism produced a transient atmosphere around the ancient Moon - hownottowrite
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0012821X17304971?via%3Dihub#!
======
flexie
On fiverr you can buy quite decent illustrations from $5 and up. It would work
well for so many scientific articles. I bet their readers would appreciate
great articles like this accompanied by drawings and other illustrations
instead of just text and numbers and primitive graphs like here. Researchers
often work in teams for years or months costing hundreds of thousands or
millions in equipment and salaries. A few hundred bucks would make their work
much more interesting and accessible. I wonder how many more would actually
read the articles if they were illustrated. My guess is a factor 10 or more,
even among their peers.

~~~
canjobear
Many universities have news services whose job is to do make popular articles
with cool pictures. It's usually not a skill scientists are trained in.

